# Aloha from Virginia



## Live True (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm a newbie to martial arts, having just completed my first month of classes. While I find that I have Muuuuch to learn, I am loving the focus and challenge! I've spent the last few weeks reading up on some of the threads in the Women's forum:lurk:, and found that I learned quite a bit. So here I am! OH! I am studying Uechi Ryu, an Okinawan half hard/half soft style. Hoping to learn lots and have some words of worth to add to the discussions!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 26, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Shana and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Shana.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome. This is one of the greatest site around.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome! I studied Uechi many years ago and think well of it.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting.  Half hard/half soft...would that make it a "mushy" style?


----------



## Live True (Nov 27, 2007)

GRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAANNNN!!!!
no..more lumpy


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Live True said:


> GRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAANNNN!!!!
> no..more lumpy


Lumpy is probably what I'd be when I left one of your classes.
I'm a Nihon Goshin Aikido practitioner in the Roanoke, Va area.  You ever get down our way you're welcome to stop in a train for the day.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2007)

I teach Okinawan GoJu, welcome aboard. You will find a lot of nice people here with a lot of depth in martial arts.


----------



## Live True (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I have enjoyed and learned much from what I have read so far.  

Jeff, thanks for the invitation.  I have relatives in salem and Fincastle, so it could happen.  Just let me get more training under my belt first!
Enjoying the converations and company!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Live True said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome. I have enjoyed and learned much from what I have read so far.
> 
> Jeff, thanks for the invitation. I have relatives in salem and Fincastle, so it could happen. Just let me get more training under my belt first!
> Enjoying the converations and company!


That's great.  I grew up in Fincastle (Blacksburg road actually) and our dojo is in Salem.  When you come in to visit family come by and introduce yourself.  I'm always happy to meet fellow martialtalk members.  It sounds as if your system of study will have many elements that are similar to what I study.  Keep us up to date on your training and check out the rest of the site here.  There's tons of stuff to discuss.


----------



## howard (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome from a displaced Virginia native (Norfolk).

I can still remember driving many times past the "Gordonsville - Palmyra" exit on 64 on my way to and from Charlottesville way back when I was in college.  That's a beautiful part of the state.

Good luck in your training.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2007)

howard said:


> Welcome from a displaced Virginia native (Norfolk).
> 
> I can still remember driving many times past the "Gordonsville - Palmyra" exit on 64 on my way to and from Charlottesville way back when I was in college. That's a beautiful part of the state.
> 
> Good luck in your training.


Everything west of Richmond is a beautiful part of the state.  My wife and I spent the day in the woods today cutting wood and during breaks we'd just sit and listen to the sound of nature.  Gorgeous I tell ya.  I've put photos of the area on my myspace page.  Link is at the bottom of my post.

Live True: Did you ever live here in the area?  If you did, did you study any of the arts we have here?  I couldn't believe the depth of arts that we have available in and around Roanoke when I was looking to leave my first school and found the art that I have now.


----------



## Live True (Nov 29, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Live True: Did you ever live here in the area? If you did, did you study any of the arts we have here?


 
I have to agree with both of you, that is why we moved out here, away from Richmond.  I grew up in Winchester, actually, so I feel most at home in the mountains, but with work in Richmond and C'ville...this is as close as I can reasonably get and still afford the gas.  I love where I live, I can see all the stars at night, get to see amazing wildlife, and am less than 5 minutes from a river ramp (saving up to buy a kayak) and a local hiking reserve along the same river.

theletch1:  While I was born in Hawaii, I grew up in Winchester, and my husband grew up in Covington.  I spent a few years in Alabama, but came back to VA and  went to college in Richmond....so you might say that my 
real roots are in the beautiful mountains and hills of Virginia.  I love it!  But I have just discovered the wonderful world of MA.  I am only a month old in the art of Uechi Ryu....but I see this as something I will do as long as my body will let me.  I'm learning that there are more local resources than I could have imagined, and I can't wait to learn more about them all!

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I think Virginia has some of the most beautiful lands around....but that could just be my prejudice speaking:uhyeah:


----------



## howard (Nov 30, 2007)

Live True said:


> I grew up in Winchester, and my husband grew up in Covington...


Winchester... the home town of Patsy Cline.  Born _Virginia_ Hensley, btw. 

This is really coincidental... I actually spent a little time in Covington, doing third-party work at the Westvaco mill... it's gorgeous up there.



Live True said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I think Virginia has some of the most beautiful lands around....but that could just be my prejudice speaking:uhyeah:


Well, I guess that makes three of us (so far) in this thread.  As much as I love the mountains, having grown up about two blocks from the Chesapeake Bay, I really miss the Bay, and the Ocean too.  I'm planning on moving back when I finally quit working for good.

Anyway, you're in a good style... I've seen some of the body conditioning stuff the Uechi-ryu guys do, and there's nothing soft about that.  Good, traditional Karate.


----------



## Live True (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to live within walking distance of the cemetary Patsy Cline was buried in. Winchester is a pretty cool little town (well, not quite so little now).

I love the beach to.  If I had my druthers...I'd have a house in the mountains and a retreat at the ocean.  The best of both worlds.

Thanks for the encouragement on the Uechi and the body conditioning.  I've been reading some articles, and I'm impressed.  We shall see!


----------

